# Does she have bloat? Now diarrhea and throwing up!!! UPDATE!



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

I went out this morning to grain the girls at about 10:30am. I gave them each 1c goat chow and 1c alfalfa pellets. Right afterwards I started taking everything out of the goat shed to clean it. One of my does(Daisy) was tricky :shocked: enough to get the top off the 5gal bucket of molasses that's at least a year old. Before I could run fast enough to stop her she took at least 10 gulps. I couldn't believe it :angry: She was drinking it like it was water. It only took a minute before I noticed Daisy wasn't feeling well. Her fur was all puffed up looking and she wasn't moving very fast. She hasn't eaten anything at all today and she's been standing in the goat shed all day. I haven't even seen her drink water. She's pooping and peeing though. Her rumen in HUGE, she wasn't even that big/wide when she was pregnant. She doesn't have any froth coming from her mouth(she usually froths :drool: when she's waiting for me to put her grain in her bowl). I finally made the decision when I realized she wasn't coming out of the shed to give her Bloat Release at 6pm. It did make her burp some but she doesn't look any smaller. I walked her, made her run, :horse: massaged her rumen and even burped her like a baby sitting up right for about 30min after giving the Bloat Release to her. The only time I heard her burp was when I was giving her the meds in her mouth. So what else should I be doing for her? Do I need to give her more Bloat meds? :help: She doesn't seem too terribly miserable, yet! But you can tell something is wrong :tears:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Does she have bloat? Pretty sure!*

to relieve bloat you will want to give her some baking soda and plenty of it


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Does she have bloat? Pretty sure!*

Stacey-Won't the Bloat Release I gave her work? I can still give her baking soda, I just bought the Bloat Release because that's what everyone suggested to keep in case of an emergency. When you say a lot of baking soda, about how much should I give her? I have a 10lbs bag of it. I'm going to start giving her some soda and check on her now.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Does she have bloat? Pretty sure!*

well I dont know how much is a lot but certainly not all 10lbs 

I usualy keep giving like a 1/2 cup and then if I dont notice relief I give more and keep doing it till I see improvement.

I dont know what bloat release is so I cant help you there - I always rely on baking soda :shrug:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Does she have bloat? Yes, now she's got diarrhea!!!*

I was able to give her 3/4c of baking soda last night. She burped a ton!!!! But still didn't look any smaller. I woke up this morning to hearing her scream. She has diarrhea all over the goat shed and herself. Shouldn't I be giving her pepto and probios? What's the dose for pepto. I have yogurt too. Is it normal for her to have diarrhea now? :help: Is there any other meds I can give her? I'm going to give her some more soda because she's still bloated looking.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Does she have bloat? Yes, now she's got diarrhea!!!*

You could try giving her more baking soda or tums--it's a lot easier to get them to take tums and they have the same effect. I would probably try mixing electrolytes with water and maybe drench her with it if she is not drinking...she could get dehydrated and go downhill very fast if she doesn't drink.

According to the Fias Co Farm website, you use the human dose for Pepto.

If her last cdt shot was more than six months ago, you might want to give her c&d antitoxin to be safe.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Does she have bloat? Yes, now she's got diarrhea!!!*

I found a dosage for pepto, it said 15-30cc's. I also gave her a shot of Vit B, she's really weak. I gave her some more baking soda but I don't think I'll need to give her anymore. It was suggested to give her some gatorade too. I had a wether get into some chicken feed a year ago and someone told me to give that to him when he was sick(before I found TGS). The vet told me that that's what kept him alive because I couldn't find a vet for 4 days to see him. I drenched him with 1/2c every 1-2 hours. Thanks for the advice, I hope she's gets better.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Does she have bloat? Yes, now she's got diarrhea!!!*

the diarrhea isnt abnormal after consuming so much molasses. I would keep her hydrated with electrolytes or the gaterade and the pepto amount sounds about right. I usualy give kids the children's dosage and adults the adult dosage.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Does she have bloat? Yes, now she's got diarrhea!!!*

I agree with the others ...great advice.....good luck ...... ray: :hug:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Does she have bloat? Yes, now diarrhea and throwing up!!!*

So far the nothing is making Daisy's rumen smaller. Her diarrhea isn't as runny, it's more like cow pies now. I'm assuming because of the pepto. I came home from getting some supplies for her to find her drinking water but then she started throwing up through her nose/mouth and has been doing it all day so far. I'm keeping her hydrated with the gatorade. I have a call in to the vet about tubing her but I don't see how I can since she's throwing up. Should I try giving her oil next instead of the baking soda? Maybe GasX?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Does she have bloat? Yes, now diarrhea and throwing up!!!*

get activated charcoal into her asap. Throwing up is a sign of poisoning. I'd also get a vet out there. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Does she have bloat? Yes, now diarrhea and throwing up!!!*

I agree with ...RunAround........ or possibly...you said she was almost like inhaling the grain.... she may have some blocked in her throat ...that may be causing the throwing up and making it come out her nose....the water could be puffing up the grain if she has a blockage....... I also agree... she should be seen by a vet immediately..... :hug: ray: I does sound serious.... :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Does she have bloat? Yes, now diarrhea and throwing up!!!*

Pam, it wasn't grain that caused this problem, the doe sucked down a good bit of molasses.
The vomiting is indicating that the gut contents went toxic....stop the pepto even though it semi firmed the diarhea, contact a vet and I may be wrong but getting some Milk of Magnesia into her will help her get rid of the toxins with diarrhea...better out than in. Some Lactated Rengers sub q will help with dehydration.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Does she have bloat? Yes, now diarrhea and throwing up!!!*

Thanks for the correction Liz... :wink: :greengrin: ....my bad.. :doh: :help:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Does she have bloat? Yes, now diarrhea and throwing up!!!*

:hug: No prob!

The thing with straight molasses in quantity is it will ferment ALOT faster in the gut than when it is mixed with grain in minuet amounts or cut with water...poor girl is likely "drunk" on top of the bloat


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Does she have bloat? Yes, now diarrhea and throwing up!!!*

That is why activated charcoal will help, it will absorb the toxins.

I had to use some on one of my does the other day, she didn't like it, but it worked wonders.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Does she have bloat? Yes, now diarrhea and throwing up!!!*



> No prob!


 :wink: :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Does she have bloat? Yes, now diarrhea and throwing up!!!*

Thanks for keeping the posts coming :hug: I agree that the molasses fermented especially since it was already a year old. 
She doesn't looked bloated anymore, however she's still very round but not in a bloated kind of way. It's hard for me to explain. She's not more round on one side or the other. She not high on the sides but she's wide down below, does that make any sense? 
She's still throwing up but a lot less often and it's more clear then before whereas her vomit was full of her cud. 
I'm still keeping her hydrated and my husbands going to the store for the 4th time today for MOM and Charcoal. I really don't think she's bloated anymore. It's more like she has a really bad tummy ache. She won't even burp now no matter what I give her. I'll take her to the vet in the morning if she hasn't improved. 
BTW, there's no way for her to have eaten anything that could've poisoned her except the molasses.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Does she have bloat? Yes, now diarrhea and throwing up!!!*

the molasses is poisoning here is what they are saying

Vomiting actually isnt bad in this case, you want her to rid her body of the toxins that have built up from the mollasses.

I to would get some activated charcoal into her.

Note: molasses can deplete the body of thiamine so I suggest giving her some B complex shots when this is all over.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Does she have bloat? Yes, now diarrhea and throwing up!!!*

Good luck with her ...and keep us posted.....I will pray for her....... ray: :hug:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Does she have bloat? Yes, now diarrhea and throwing up!!!*

She seems to be a little better. Still vomiting, peeing and pooping(not diarrhea, more like dog poop). When my husband went to the drug stores no one had any activated charcoal but they did have something that said it was for upset stomachs, bloat and it has activated charcoal in it. I'll be going out to give her a second dose in a couple of hours.

She's drinking fine on her own but I still go out and drench her from time to time. About 10 minutes after she drinks she always vomits. It reminds me of when I have the flu and can't keep anything down. I also make her get up and walk around otherwise she gets stiff and wobbly. The last time I took her for a walk she wanted to run to my strawberries and eat all of the leaves, of coarse I wouldn't let her so she settled for some blades of grass. She won't eat her hay or the grass in the pasture but you know what they say, the grass is greener on the other side :greengrin: She does seem in better spirits ray:

Thanks for the advice and support everyone :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Does she have bloat? Yes, now diarrhea and throwing up!!!*

your welcome........sounds like she is a fighter.......... :hug: ray:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

When I went to give Daisy her meds last night her rumen was finally making noises :stars: So far I haven't seen her vomit anymore this morning! She's also pooping goat berries all clumped together. I've been giving her the MOM and charcoal together. She doesn't seem to mind :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds like she is on the mend :thumb:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank to all of you guys :thumb: 

When I called the vet to see what size tube I needed in case I had to tube her, she said she couldn't advise me over the phone :veryangry: I was so frustrated all I needed to know was a size # :angry: 

I LOVE TGS!!!! :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so glad to hear that she is going better. it almost sounds like she is lacking something in her diet to drink that much molasses.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

I really hate how a vet "Wont advise with out seeing the animal" :angry: When all u need is a quick answer like a tube size or the best injection site for antibiotics. They just want to charge you for the visit. I wonder if they even realize that if they would help with the small stuff then most of us would use them regular :shrug: cuttin the nose to spite the face kinda stuff. Ok I'm done :greengrin:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I would hate if my vet did that...that is why you want to be on the vets good side... :wink:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Lori-I honestly don't know what else my goats would need. They get free choice baking soda, free choice loose Sweetlix Meat Maker minerals, free choice hay and clean water. I even go as far as cutting them blackberry leaves and pine boughs. I know how spoiled my goats are  I know they can be deficient even though they're getting all I think they need. I had to start copper bolusing them. Daisy's just a pig :drool: 

Jason-What the vet didn't know was I was going to mail her a donation for her time for calling me back and answering my question. I just happened not to be able to get to the phone in time when she called. Maybe her response would've been different if she would've know I'd pay for her answer, hmmmmm? She didn't answer my question anyway :hair:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank to all of you guys :thumb:
> 
> When I called the vet to see what size tube I needed in case I had to tube her, she said she couldn't advise me over the phone :veryangry: I was so frustrated all I needed to know was a size # :angry:


your welcome....... :wink: 
sounds like she will be alright......you did a great job with her.....and it is you that she owes her life to........... :thumbup: :leap: 
sorry your vet.... is that way......  .......I have a real good one ...and can ask anything over the phone and get a very detailed answer...............

The sad  part is ....when you get a vet such as yours.....that won't give you free advice....(especially being a long life customer.).... doesn't really care about the animals.....but only filling there pockets with your money.....very .....very sad........I am so sorry....  :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

bheila said:


> Lori-I honestly don't know what else my goats would need. They get free choice baking soda, free choice loose Sweetlix Meat Maker minerals, free choice hay and clean water. I even go as far as cutting them blackberry leaves and pine boughs. I know how spoiled my goats are  I know they can be deficient even though they're getting all I think they need. I had to start copper bolusing them. Daisy's just a pig :drool:
> :hair:


 I do understand what you are saying but I have free choice Sweetlix meatmakers also, sea Kelp Baking soda and they also have a horse block or two for the horse and they eat them a little. I am still having trouble with my buck that is very anemic that I can not get a handle on. I have no idea why he would be anemic either. I am trying to figure out still what he is lacking.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Copper is needed with vit c for the absorbtion of iron.


----------



## kornhypknotic (May 15, 2009)

> The sad  part is ....when you get a vet such as yours.....that won't give you free advice....(especially being a long life customer.).... doesn't really care about the animals.....but only filling there pockets with your money.....very .....very sad........I am so sorry....  :hug:


Can't they get in trouble for giving advice without seeing the animal - because something could go wrong and then they could be blamed? I know that's a problem with human doctors and I thought it was the same for vets. I thought they could lose their license??? :shrug:

. . . still sucks though :GAAH:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

The laws depend on your state, I think. But my vet will at least give me info. I think it's because he knows that I know a lot of what I am doing and I'm usually just checking that what I am doing is the right thing.


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

Hey, I missed this post, but I wanted to pipe in and say I'm glad she's feeling better. You did a really good job with her. Kudos.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Zelda-Thank you :hug: I couldn't have done it without TGS :thumbup: 

Daisy's doing great today. She was out grazing in the pasture too much so I locked her up in a 16'x16' pen with only hay, water, minerals and baking soda.


----------

